# Blow by ?



## JD GREEN (May 11, 2010)

Hi guys, I know its been a while. I was just wondering if anyone has ever had or heard of a 8310 breaking a ring at 4800hrs or what you think could be wrong it runs good all of a sudden in the middle of the day it developed a very noticeable amount of smoke out of the blowby and it also drips oil out o the blowby tube. It did sit on the lot for six months or so. I was wondering if you could give me a few ideas? I have been a mechanic for 15yrs now and have seen this same thing on a 4450 that sat on our lot for sbout six months?


----------

